# Funny things your fluff does....



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

The things that are making me laugh jus now are....

Sammy's potty mat is in my hall, I have a woolen rug a little further up my hall, everytime Sammy doe a poop, he will walk up to the rug from his mat, turn around and swiftly wipe his two back paws on the rug (not that they're ever dirty) and then carryon with whatever he was doing before.

Also in bed if he feels me stirrling about he lets out a sigh as if i'm annoying him and then I feel him throwing himself against some part of my body and pushing himself in against me before going back to sleep - little rugrat


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL, Sammy wiping his feet on the rug is his way of "covering" up his poo!! Our dogs and others who potty outside, when they poo, they turn around with their back paws and kick up the dirt, grass, etc to cover the poo. I think it's Sammys natural instinct to cover the poo, so being the rug is the closest thing, he is trying to use that.

That makes me laugh because Jojo will pick up his legs and kick, but they never touch the ground. He looks like a horse or goat trying to kick something behind him. It always makes me laugh.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When I give Dewey the "sit" command(believe it or not he does know some) he sits, looks at me for praise, and will do it over and over, each time plopping his little butt harder on the floor. If I tell him good boy after using the pee pad he will actually wipe his paws so hard on the pad that he lifts himself off the floor! Laurel likes no one sitting on my lap but her. She'll sneak on the couch, climb over the back and slide down my chest. If someone is on my lap, she just lands on top of them! Violet LOVES people! I have parents coming in all morning with their babies. She never rests at this time, she waits at the doorway all morning waiting to greet everyone that comes in. Hardy can get through or out of any pen or gate that I own. He escapes, and the other three follow!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

When Petey gets excited he runs around the furniture and does zoomys. Belle does not like it and she growls and grumbles as if to say "calm down you pipsqueak" it is very funny to watch.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

These are so funny....

When Bella doesn't want Jasmine to have something (i.e. bones, toys) she will put it out of Jasmine's reach -- like on a chair that Jasmine can't jump up on. Not that Bella wants it at that moment, she just doesn't want Jasmine to have it.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ah I wondered about the wiping the feet thing, it's amusing anyway  I know what he's done as soon as because all I hear is the feet getting wiped on the rug even if he's not in sight.

Dewey sound a clever little one when he's behaving haha. Sammy can do the commands too but does he every do them for me, no way, his dog walker now there's another story he does everything she asks.

The zoomies are funny I just lift my feet and let him carry out until he gets it out his system, round and round in circles and those weird little sounds they make.

Another one of Sammy's things is that if i'm using my ipad / laptop whatever, he will place his full body over the top of them and look up at me, he needs all the attention


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

jane and addison said:


> When Petey gets excited he runs around the furniture and does zoomys. Belle does not like it and she growls and grumbles as if to say "calm down you pipsqueak" it is very funny to watch.


Vi does this when Chiquita (chi mix) and Gypsy (doxi mix) start to play. She barks at them like she is scolding them lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

When someone is eating, Gus makes sure to get on that person's line of sight and sits, wagging his tail. If this doesn't work, he'll go on the down position. If the "victim" looks away, Gus moves to where they're looking and repeats the sit and down position as if to say "look at what i'm doing? Do I get the treat now??" :innocent:

When we leave him for any length of time, the first thing he does when we come home is give one sharp bark. It's as if he's saying "how DARE you leave me here!" Then he'll greet us like a normal dog. He's done this since he was a very young pup. The breeder warned us about his "lecture bark." Apparently his sire does this too! Never fails to crack me up. He's just so earnest about it :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Maddie's " Caught in the act face". She has an obsession with the Christmas tree ( yes we still have it up ) and she wants to pull the garland off. She goes up to the tree and then proceeds to start pulling on it and then when you catch her and she looks so guilty then you walk away and she goes back to and then you catch her again. Priceless!

Today she is enjoying the fact that the other dogs are sleeping so she has the run of the house and has been walking around.

Things I love about the two dogs..

When they play our maltipoo pulls a blanket on my brother's dog then they wrestle forever. When they are annoying me I put them in the living room with a blanket so they can play!

Our maltipoo will bump into Maddie and give her a " I'm the king look so move " but he is terrified to play with her because she is rough!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You sure have a funny crew! Love how they're all different 



Furbabies mom said:


> When I give Dewey the "sit" command(believe it or not he does know some) he sits, looks at me for praise, and will do it over and over, each time plopping his little butt harder on the floor. If I tell him good boy after using the pee pad he will actually wipe his paws so hard on the pad that he lifts himself off the floor! Laurel likes no one sitting on my lap but her. She'll sneak on the couch, climb over the back and slide down my chest. If someone is on my lap, she just lands on top of them! Violet LOVES people! I have parents coming in all morning with their babies. She never rests at this time, she waits at the doorway all morning waiting to greet everyone that comes in. Hardy can get through or out of any pen or gate that I own. He escapes, and the other three follow!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I love threads like this!! :Waiting: 


lol, Deb, Dewey's repeated sitting is hilarious! and Violet..:wub: what a sweetheart... putting herself on the meet and greet comity.

Katie likes to haul around a toy everywhere that she goes. I have far too many toys, but it makes for an interesting day, because, in my house, i have a road map of everywhere she's been. When i go in the laundry room I can see that she has been to check out the food bins 5 times....and gone to see the garbage can in the bathroom 3 times. Or visited the bird cage once or twice. I can also tell when she has been in areas she shouldn't be... such as beside the kittys litterbox! Naughty, Katie! (She thinks the cats butt is a vending machine.) Gross, I know. I'm working on it. lol

All of the toys at my house are like little Elves on the shelf. Monitoring a naughty fluffs movements throughout the day. olice: I just love it though, and regardless of whether she has been a good little fluff or a bad little fluff, It warms my heart to look down and see her little 'katie was here' stamp, all over my house.

Penny loves to get into the pantry when I am cooking and find the bag of potatoes. She will dig and maneuver her little butt inside that pantry until she finally is able to remove a potato and then carry it off and hide it under the dining room table. She doesn't try and eat it, or even try and chew it. She just likes to put it there and then sit and stare at it as if she's waiting for it to move, or do something special. 
When i pick up the potato and take it back, she will wait until my back is turned and then begin the process all over again... and she's very sneaky about it! She tries to be quiet as she is rummaging around in the pantry, but i can hear her little paw scratch scratch scratching away in there. It's hilarious!

Gotta love our little monkeys! :heart::wub2::wub2::heart::wub2::heart:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

So, just now.... Katie was busy humping her squash toy ->







(i think it came in the bark box?) and she bumped up along side her babble ball, which promptly said "Ooh, you got me!" - Oh, the times you don't have your video cam handy...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

OMG! sorry for the massive image! I thought i had resized it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda always wants to take a nap, so at 1:30 she carriers her ball and goes to the bedroom, we are wintering and are in a RV so she sits at the end of the bed with her ball in her mouth ready for a nap:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper gets really excited for food. When he knows he is getting a treat, he spins in circles in very fast motion about a million times. I call him "my little tornado man". :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Buddy recently started something strange. He licks my pillow and if I am not careful I go to lay down and my head is on a damp pillow. I've seen him do it and I know its not pee but he licks it enough to make it pretty damp. Now I have to put my pillow up as soon as I get out of bed so it will be dry at bed time.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

This is what Dusty does that is pretty darn funny. 

http://youtu.be/UVzX33s8kAQ


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

littlefluffbabies said:


> OMG! sorry for the massive image! I thought i had resized it.


Ha ha!!! See! I'm not the only one with GIANT Pictures!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

My dogs do so many funny things. My boy, Yuki, knows when its time for daddy to come home, and he lays in front of the front door, and kind of mopes around until he hears daddys keys, then he goes CRAAAAAAZY. MY little girl, Carrie, is a food freak, and she stands on her hind legs, with a huge smile on her face when she thinks she is gonna get a treat. She walks around quite well on her hind legs, too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LuvMyBoys said:


> This is what Dusty does that I'd pretty darn funny.
> 
> Backward - YouTube
> 
> ...


Laura ... Dusty looks so adorable doing that!:wub:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ha ha!!! See! I'm not the only one with GIANT Pictures!



LOL - guilty!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball is not a happy camper if I have an appointment and he has to stay home with his Poppi. (whom Snowball adores, too). So, as he Poppi is holding Snowball up and asking Snowball to give me a kiss ... Snowball turns his head away from me as he puts his little paw right up to my lips! That is his way of telling me he doesn't want me to go without him!:wub::wub:

As soon as I come back home ... then, I am showered with kisses.:wub::wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Addie prefers to be naked. If she see me heading towards her with a dress, she runs to my dh and turns and growls at me. It's like she's saying "Daddy make her stop". Jack guards me. Either in my lap or in front of my chair. No one, be they human or canine is allowed within range. He growls, barks, jumps on them if they get to close. Also, when I get home and all three greet me at the door, if I fail to pick him up first, he sprints back to his pillow in the bedroom, we call it his pouting pillow. Miss Lily would have you believe that she's a ferocious guard dog. But, there are limits, there must be glass between her and the victim. If she's barking at the geese in backyard and you open the door she will pretend they don't exist.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

LuvMyBoys said:


> This is what Dusty does that I'd pretty darn funny.
> 
> Backward - YouTube
> 
> ...



That is soooo cute! and very funny. I wonder why Dusty does this.. lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I love threads like this!! :Waiting:
> 
> 
> lol, Deb, Dewey's repeated sitting is hilarious! and Violet..:wub: what a sweetheart... putting herself on the meet and greet comity.
> ...


I LOVE YOUR KATIE AND PENNY:wub: WHAT GREAT PERSONALITIES THEY HAVE


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was just reminded of a few more. when ever I go somewhere without Matilda she will act like she is so sad, when I get home she starts barking at me following me around the house barking lol, once my neighbor came over he thought something was wrong
I love this story, our Miss Bow when she first came to our house she was 10, well she taught Matilda how to go to the bathroom and get in the garbage, one day I thought it was pretty quiet, here was Miss Bow sitting in the hall by the bathroom door on watch while Matilda did the garbage thing:wub:
Also Miss Bow would pull the toilet paper from the roll, she was so precious:wub:
In her last year she would sleep all day and wake at 3:30 for her dinner, if I was busy she would shuffle around and bark, she was a little stinker, gosh I MISS HER


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Snowball is not a happy camper if I have an appointment and he has to stay home with his Poppi. (whom Snowball adores, too). So, as he Poppi is holding Snowball up and asking Snowball to give me a kiss ... Snowball turns his head away from me as he puts his little paw right up to my lips! That is his way of telling me he doesn't want me to go without him!:wub::wub:
> 
> As soon as I come back home ... then, I am showered with kisses.:wub::wub:


Awww Marie I would melt if Matilda put her paw on my lips, that's just precious that Snowball does that


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Zoey actually lifts a hind leg when she pees. If for some reason she can't she will lift a front leg, so that whenever she pees she has only three legs on the ground. My daughter mention that Zoey lifts her leg more then Bentley, her male Maltese does.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lisa rubs her ear or eye socket (we're not sure which) against the rug or a toy.. It looks pretty funny as she gets pretty into it! We were even wondering if she's got some yeast build up in her ears..

She also will chew some of her favorite squeakers after u throw it for her, and she CRIES. A pathetic whimper... What the heck?! She does this ALL the time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Our kids are so silly....I know my kids make me laugh every day. First and foremost Abbey is the silliest in her slow motion walk to the water dish...I tried to find a video, but guess I'll have to make another one. Really, she walks to her water dish in VERY slow motion every day...since she was a puppy. (???? :blink::wacko1:???)

Archie makes me laugh when I get home from work and he looks into my eyes ernestly (hoping we can take a walk) all I have to do is say "ok" or shake my head in a yes fashion,.....he does a double take to make sure he's understanding correctly, then he RUNS onto the stair case a few steps up so I can put his harness vest on easily. 

Ava is just so darn cute (...and she knows it) everything she does is extra cute!!! She and Mona Lisa zoom around the house chasing each other....Mona Lisa bites the back of Ava's back leg thigh to get her going...

Tinks's sheer awkwardness makes me laugh...and that's all the time...when he wants his lovin', he'll walk up to me and look down and turn his head to the side as to say..."take me, do what you will with me, I'm yours". :blush::blush:


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

I dont know how I forgot to add that Carrie also looks like she does the splits when she goes pee pee. She makes on back leg go foward, one go backwards...its soooo cute!! Also, if she wakes up before me, and has to go pee pee, she will pounce on my face repeatedly, and dig my face! YUki is funny because he is such a boy...always dirty, never wants to be groomed, plays very rough...hes all boy.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

The most hilarious, and repetitive, thing Cashmere does is sticking her butt in the air when she wants to have her belly rubbed. She will stick in up until someone touches her and only then she rolls onto her back. I guess I reinforced this behavior unconsciously, but how she got the idea that it's the best way of asking for belly rubs - I have no idea.
She also does it when she plays with bigger dogs... I think she confuses them with humans a bit lol.

She jumps on the elevator door when I take her outside and looks pretty convinced that it's the only thing that causes them to open.

She begs, while walking on her hind legs, when she sees other dog in the distance and wants to get closer to them.

She loves some perfumes and will rub herself over the floor after I use them to get the scent on her, but hates other and will run away from me.

And many many more, she makes me laugh every day!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This thread is cracking me up! 

It must be a Maltese thing...Emma is my funny one over here. Bailey is my sweet, lovable and obedient little boy but Emma is just a little ham. She is always making me laugh. She likes to "dig" me out from under the covers every morning. If my face is under the covers and she can't see it, she'll dig until she finds my nose and bites it (not hard!) until I come out. hahaha! Okay, she's a bit nuts but so funny. She does a lot of other funny things...like when I try to kiss her, she'll turn her head away and block the kiss with her paw...the paw goes smack dab on my lips, like she's saying, "Nope! Don't think so!" She used to "swim" in the air too when she was a puppy - I'd be holding her and she would move all four legs like she's trying to swim in the air - usually it was because she was excited to see someone and wanted to go say hi. Once, many months ago Bailey had a potty accident one night when he was sick...I cleaned it up quickly and cleaned it up WELL multiple times...but for a long time after that, Emma refused to walk on that spot in the carpet. It's like she remembered that was a "yucky" spot and would always go the long way around the room just to avoid it. It was cleaned many times and professionally too, so I know there were no traces of anything left in that spot but she still remembered and avoided it for a few months!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> This thread is cracking me up!
> 
> It must be a Maltese thing...Emma is my funny one over here. Bailey is my sweet, lovable and obedient little boy but Emma is just a little ham. She is always making me laugh. She likes to "dig" me out from under the covers every morning. If my face is under the covers and she can't see it, she'll dig until she finds my nose and bites it (not hard!) until I come out. hahaha! Okay, she's a bit nuts but so funny. She does a lot of other funny things...like when I try to kiss her, she'll turn her head away and block the kiss with her paw...the paw goes smack dab on my lips, like she's saying, "Nope! Don't think so!" She used to "swim" in the air too when she was a puppy - I'd be holding her and she would move all four legs like she's trying to swim in the air - usually it was because she was excited to see someone and wanted to go say hi. Once, many months ago Bailey had a potty accident one night when he was sick...I cleaned it up quickly and cleaned it up WELL multiple times...but for a long time after that, Emma refused to walk on that spot in the carpet. It's like she remembered that was a "yucky" spot and would always go the long way around the room just to avoid it. It was cleaned many times and professionally too, so I know there were no traces of anything left in that spot but she still remembered and avoided it for a few months!


Maddie does the kissing thing too! She either paws me away or turns her cheek so I can't kiss her! And she does the swimming thing to when my brother is playing with her!


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Cassie is daddy's little girl. During the day she wraps herself around me. But...... She loves her daddy. Whenever my DH is sitting in his chair and I go over to kiss him, Cassie will run, jump, climb any thing she can do to throw herself between us.... She is kissing me but...... What she is really saying is "Don't kiss my daddy"!







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle did it again today. I got a Bento ball for both of the dogs but Belle took it and hid it. She is save it for later. She has done this before Petey came. We have dental sticks in our couch cushions for safe keeping. We have never had a dog do this. First time for every thing. lol


----------



## MinniesMommy (May 2, 2013)

Minnie is the worst at burying things, the will have it in plain site and try to cover it with the blanket or the pillows but hasnt figured out how to do it yet. When she thinks its buried she sits back, cocks her head at it like "why can I still see it?" picks it up and tries to bury it somewhere else. She can do this all day long

She knows when its time for her Daddy to come home and she will sit by the door until he walks through it. She whines, spins in circles, runs to me all upset until her man walks through the door.

She sleeps in bed with us and has almost mastered sleeping through the night without a potty break but in the event she needs one she will paw at her daddys head until he wakes up and takes her. When she has done her thing and comes back to be she is all over me telling me she went potty and she will not go back to sleep until I tell her she is a good girl

If I try to kiss her daddy she will get all up in between us and push me off with her front paws. If one of us is holding her and someone else leans in to hug or kiss us she will bark her little head off until they kiss her first and then they are in the clear to approach us 

She has 4 huge toy boxes and every day they are emptied out by her, all over the entire house! When we are home she will drag the toys on the couch and one by one drop them off the couch and bark at them until we pick them up

Loves to lay on top of the lap top...loves to attack the toilet paper and shred it all over the place. If you take your eyes off her for a minute she can get into so much! When she is quiet for too long I know she is up to no good!

She is best buds with her cousins, 2 doxies, and they are alot older as Minnie is not even a year old and her cousins are 9 and 13. She gets mothered by the older one and pushed around by the younger one. Its so cute to see her get into a spat with one and run to the other for comfort


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

That's so funny and cute!! Cici does the same when I turn at night, I'm like "ok sorryyy miss princess!" Lol. 

Cici likes hiding things with invisible dirt. If she wants to save something for later, she will burry it with INVISIBLE dirt LOL. She makes motions with her nose and head like if she's really pushing dirt over the object, she even does it from different directions to make sure it's all "covered" but it's truly just in plain sight on the floor. I always find it funny when she does that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

For some reason, when Pippa gives me love bites, it's always on my ear, and always on my hubby's nose! When she and Cozette are playing with a toy, Pippa will jump on the couch and dangle the toy in front of Cozette so Cozette can pull it and they can play tug-of-war. If I tell her she is a good girl, she flops right down and rolls on her back for a belly rub! Cozette does this funny bunny bounce when she wants to play-- and she is so little it looks funny as she goes down the hall, with this little hoppity thing going on. She is a great retriever, and will fetch a toy I throw for the longest time! If I tell her to go get the ball, she will pick it out of her toybox.


----------

